# Torn Meniscus Surgery



## QOS

I had a torn meniscus repaired Friday. I have been limping and nearly club footed from this until I quit my job at Sherwin Williams (lifting paint is a killer on knees) 

I trail ride every weekend and the dr. said 2 weeks before I was back in the saddle. I am doing great after surgery...only have taken one Advil a day and it really wasn't hurting as bad as being irritating. The right knee is swollen still and above it is stiff and bruised feeling which I am sure is normal. I am doing the flexing of it hourly as advised.

My question is to those who have had this surgery - how long before you were able to ride? I don't want to further injure my knee. I am 52 years old and don't want to do this again but I am so looking forward to riding with my peeps again!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've had arthroscopic surgery on my left knee to repair a badly torn meniscus. I wasn't riding at the time, but it was at least a week before I could put weight on it using crutches and another week before I could walk on it without the crutches (but boy did I limp!). I'm usually a pretty fast healer, but this surgery kicked my butt. That was four years ago, but I still have a hard time mounting from the ground unless someone is counter-balancing for me (of course, I wasn't able to do the physical therapy due to my stupid insurance, but yeah).


----------



## QOS

well that just bites for you. Gaaaa......I was pretty bad off a couple of months ago. Every step I took was agony. I didn't got to our international cake convention where I was supposed to demo a flower technique because of the walking involved. That really bit - I am a professional wedding cake designer and going to convention is a big deal. 

My knee can take full weight now but it is stiff and gets tired quickly. I go to the doctor Thursday and will have a poop load of questions for him. Thanks for your input. Hopefully I will be riding in 3 weeks....he said 2...but I don't won't to get my hopes up or hurt myself!


----------



## Bellasmom

As a veteran of two knee surgeries, both left and right, several years apart, I can say that it probably took a year to be 100%. I ride at least weekly, 4-5 hours at a time & still have some pain. I take tylenol before riding, got those stirrup turner things for my western saddle, & I use a mounting block (well, okay...a step ladder lol). I was back in the saddle within a month, but it HURT after the first hour or so, don't be discouraged...it does get better!


----------



## Endiku

I tore my meniscus late last fall and had to have surgery. Since I green-break ponies and ride rather high energy roping horses most of the time, the doctors told me to wait a month before resuming my normal amount of riding, but-like you- I could ride lightly after two weeks. Having no horses to ride 'lightly' I started back full-swing at two and a half weeks, resulting in almost tearing it again and making it swell so bad that I looked like I broke it! 

as long as you watch yourself, take an advil before/after, and ice it if it starts to bother you afterwards, I think trail riding would be fine. Dont ride before the doctor says though, and listen to your body, too! Its good to push yourself, but not to the point of pain.

Ofcourse, we must take into account that I'm only 15, so stiffness and some of the other complications that come with age (no clue as to how old you are) didn't really apply to me...


----------

